# Wolfsbarsch Zeeland



## Passion11 (6. April 2013)

Hey,

wollte im kommenden Sommer mit einem Freund in Zeeland auf Wolfsbarsch angeln. Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein paar ihm bekannte Hot Spots nennen? Also ich war kürzlich in Zeeland und habe mir die Gegend um Kamperland, Banjaard Strand, Neeltje Jans, Collijnsplaat etc. mal angeguckt. Würde es in dieser Gegend auch gerne versuchen, weil ich mich da ein bisschen auskenne. 
Ganz interessant fand ich die Stelle am Brouwersdam (Nordseeseite) und Banjaard Strand am Flutwehr. Weiß jemand, wie es da mit dem Wolfsbarschangeln aussieht? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch bessere Stellen, z.B. an der Oosterschelde!? Also wir wollten für ein Wochenende kommen und hauptsächlich Spinnfischen vom Ufer mit Blinkern. Wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp auch im Hinblick auf den besten "Wolfsbarsch-Monat" in Zeeland, Beißzeiten etc...

Viele Grüße!!!


----------



## Kauli11 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Zeeland*

Google mal Rob Staigis-Wolsbarsch,

der kann dir dazu sehr viel sagen.#h


----------



## kati48268 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Zeeland*

An der Oosterschelde haben sich auch mal ein paar Silberrücken aus dem Board rumgetrieben, vielleicht findest du da ein paar Infos für dich:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-oosterschelde-alte-saecke-auf-wolfsjagd.html

Das von Kauli genannte Buch ist sehr zu empfehlen.
Dies ist die HP von Robert:
http://wolfsbarsch.com/


----------



## Passion11 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Zeeland*

OK, danke für die Empfehlungen. Falls sonst noch jemand Tipps bezüglich speziellen Stellen hat. Gerne!!!


----------



## Michael_05er (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Zeeland*

Falls Du nicht über Robs Homepage darauf stößt (die ich Dir auch sehr ans Herz lege, wie auch das Buch): In Collijnsplaat gibt es einen Angelladen, den Du auf jeden Fall besuchen solltest, wenn Du dort bist. Da kannst Du aktuelle Köder- und Angelstellen-Tipps bekommen. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit für einen Bootstrip mit Bas oder Chris, ich glaube, das haben die weiter oben genannten "Board-Oldies" gemacht.

Als Beißzeiten werden die Gezeitenwechsel empfohlen. Von den Stellen, die Du nanntest, kenne ich nur Neeltje Jans, das ist eine gute Stelle. Als Köder werden meines Wissens eher Wobbler oder Gummifische genutzt, Blinker sind seltener im Gebrauch.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Zeeland*



> Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit für einen Bootstrip mit Bas oder Chris, ich glaube, das haben die weiter oben genannten "Board-Oldies" gemacht.


Jepp, haben wir, empfehlenswert, nicht billig allerdings..

Bas kann Dir im Laden aber sicher sagen, was, wo, wie und wann gerade aktuell da in der Oosterschelde läuft. Auch was vom Ufer aus möglich ist.


----------

